# Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!



## RyzA (5. Mai 2014)

*Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Moin!


Gibt es hier noch welche im Forum die es erfolgreich geschafft haben mit dem rauchen aufzuhören?
Oder welche die es gerne würden?

Kurz zu mir:

Ich rauche seit 23 Jahren, ca. 25-30 selbstgedrehte am Tag. 2010 hatte ich es einmal geschafft für 6 Wochen aufzuhören, dann leider wieder angefangen. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die erste Woche am schlimmsten (wegen dem Nikotinentzug), danach ist es "nur" noch psychologisch.
Hatte früher schon mal Nikotinpflaster und Akupunktur ausprobiert, beides ohne Erfolg.
Man muß sich einfach stark fühlen und es dann ganz sein lassen denke ich, kenne einige die es so geschafft haben.
Wenn es geht Stress vermeiden in den ersten Tagen und auf Alkohol verzichten (am besten für mindestens einen Monat). Vorher den Zigarettenkonsum zu reduzieren kann auch sehr hilfreich sein.

Ab heute probiere ich es wieder. 
Bin noch diese Woche zu Hause und da habe ich wenig Stress.
In erste Linie will ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören und zweitens als schöner Nebeneffekt: man spart noch Geld!

Wer von euch hat es schon geschafft?
Und wie habt ihr es geschafft?
Wer möchte noch gerne aufhören?


----------



## xStormtrooperx (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich habe am 08.07.2013 die Letzte geraucht  Vorher ca. 15 Jahre geraucht, ungefähr 1 Schachtel am Tag. Ich habe die Schachtel noch leer geraucht und dann aufgehört.

Das war glaube ich mein dritter Versuch, vorher habe ich es mal 7 Wochen und einmal 3 Monate ausgehalten. Ich bin jetzt auch relativ zuversichtlich, dass es auch dabei bleibt, denn die Sucht ist nach fast einem Jahr natürlich weg. Ich hab lediglich zwischendurch mal Lust eine zu rauchen, aber das ist eher so wie man eben gerne mal ein Stück Schokolade oder ein Eis isst... da ich aber durch die 2 gescheiterten vorherigen Versuche weiß, dass das nicht funktioniert von wegen rauchen wann man mal Bock drauf hat, lasse ich die Lust einfach Lust sein, denn nach einer einzigen Zigarette ist man wieder im Suchtsumpf. Da erfreue ich mich lieber an den 150 €uro die ich im Monat mehr auf dem Konto habe und für Games, Klamotten, Sport oder Körperpflege ausgeben kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Super!

Meine Versuche habe ich schon nicht mehr gezählt.

Ja das stimmt: eine Zigarette und alles ist wieder kaputt! Man ist sein ganzes Leben suchtgefährdet!
Genauso wie bei trockenen Alkoholikern welche keine Weinbrandbohne mehr essen dürfen. 

Kenne aber welche die schaffen es nur an bestimmten Tagen oder auf Feiern zu rauchen und die hören dann am nächsten Tag einfach wieder auf. Bei denen läuft im Kopf was anders, die sind nicht "empfänglich" für Nikotin.


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat es schon geschafft?
> Und wie habt ihr es geschafft?
> Wer möchte noch gerne aufhören?


Was zählt denn als geschafft, ein Jahr, zwei Jahre oder mehr? 

 Ich hatte mir vorgenommen mit rauchen aufzuhören wenn meine Freundin schwanger ist und das habe ich gemacht. Jetzt rauche ich seid knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr. 

 Zu Sylvester habe ich Zigarre gepafft, dass war ok. Ich hatte keine Bock das ganze Feuerwerk mit dem Feuerzeug anzuzünden. Das zählt in dem Sinne nicht zum rauchen allerdings sollte man einigermaßen fest im Willen sein. Ich hatte jedenfalls danach nicht das Bedürfnis eine zu rauchen, eher im Gegenteil.

 MfG


----------



## BlackCarlos (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Probiert doch mal E-Zigaretten aus,hab auch ca. 20 jahre gequalmt!
Und nun ekelt mich Rauchen nur noch an!
Mit Rauchen hätte Ich mir sonst nie den Corsair Cube in Weiss holen können,da der sonst langsam VERGILBT wäre!!!
Hab nur schiss das es ne Suchtverlagerung ist???


----------



## Lelwani (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich hab 19 Jahre lang geraucht , bin jetzt seid April 2013 Rauchfrei.

Habe es mit Niquitin® | GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare GmbH&Co. KG geschafft 5 plaster und die sucht war sogut wie weg , es kam ab und zu noch zu kleineren " verlangen" aber da haben die Lutschtabletten wunder bewirkt ! Klingt fast wie werbung soll aber keine sein den es hat funktioniert ich habe seitdem kein verlangen mehr auf kippen und das obwohl meine Frau noch immer (leider) ca. 1 Schachtel am Tag raucht.

Was ich gemerkt habe man muss es selber wollen es bringt rein garnix wenn man sich deswegen unter druck setzt oder setzen lässt.
Die erste woche is wirklich die schwerste danach war es wie gesagt sogut wie überstanden und das bei fast 1 1/2 schachteln am Tag.

Das beste is man riecht wieder sachen wo man vorher nichmal wusste das es sie überhaupt gibt , obwohl das nich immer ein vorteil sein muss .


@ Blackcarlos

Tödliche Gefahr für Raucher: E-Zigarette explodiert in Gesicht von Kellnerin - Video - Video - FOCUS Online  da is das andere rauchen fast noch harmlos gegen  

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen hör ganz auf.

Wenn mans mal geschafft hat fragt man sich wieso man nich schon früher aufgehört hat...


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was zählt denn als geschafft, ein Jahr, zwei Jahre oder mehr?
> MfG


Sagen wir ab 1 Monat. 

Leider kann man immer wieder rückfällig werden. Kenne welche die haben nach mehrere Jahren wieder angefangen.

Absolut sicher kann man sich wohl nie sein, aber denke umso länger umso geringer die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei den meisten.



BlackCarlos schrieb:


> Probiert doch mal E-Zigaretten aus,hab auch ca. 20 jahre gequalmt!


In E-Zigaretten sehe ich keinen Sinn, wenn dann lasse ich die Dampferei ganz sein.



> Hab nur schiss das es ne Suchtverlagerung ist???


Lieber Computersucht als sowas oder?



Lelwani schrieb:


> Das beste is man riecht wieder sachen wo man vorher nichmal wusste das es sie überhaupt gibt , obwohl das nich immer ein vorteil sein muss .


Ja, schon nach ein paar Tagen riecht man besser.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich hab 5,5 Jahre lang geraucht und hab an meinem 20. Geburtstag aufgehört. Habe etwa 8 Zigaretten pro Tag geraucht.

Bei mir war es eine Wette mit zwei Kumpels. Wir haben ne Spardose gebildet in die wir wöchentlich eine kleine Summe reingeworfen haben. Der der als erstes wieder anfängt hat verloren  Drei Monate haben wir durchgehalten bis der erste wieder angefangen hat, der Rest von uns hatte es geschafft 

Was ich aber sagen muss: So richtig hört die Sucht nie auf, ich habe zum Teil heute noch das Verlangen nach einer Zigarette, obwohl ich vor ca. 3,5Jahren aufgehört habe. Aus dem Grund rauche ich alle 6 Monate mal eine, bei der ich dann merke wie stark diese Dinger eigentlich für den ungeübten Raucher sind und dann hab ich für nen halbes Jahr auch wieder genug. Passt mir also ganz gut 

Ich bin aber auch nicht zu einem militanten Nichtraucher geworden, ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand raucht, ich kenne die Situation nur zu gut.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Es _kann_ so einfach sein...
In Hinblick auf den Abschluss einer Risiko-Lebensversicherung, wegen Finanzierung von Wohneigentum, stand ich vor der Wahl:
- _Rauchertarif, 80 Euro monatliche Prämie_
- _Nichtrauchertarif, 30 Euro monatliche Prämie_
Nach mehreren erfolglosen Entwöhnungsversuchen habe ich dann am 25.12.2012 meine letzte Zigarette ausdedrückt. Seit diesem Tag habe ich keine Zigarette mehr angefasst, bin zufriedener ex-Raucher.
Insgesamt habe ich über 20 Jahre bis zu 15 Zigaretten täglich geraucht.
Von dem gesparten Geld habe ich mir einen schicken Laptop gekauft, bis auf Weiteres werde ich mich hier und da noch mit Hardwarekäufen 'belohnen'. Mein persönliches Umfeld hat es sehr positiv aufgenommen, dass ich nicht mehr rauche. Von der Sache her bin ich sehr liberal mit Rauchern in meinem Umfeld. Es ist mir noch sehr bewusst, wie es mit der Nikotinsucht ist...


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

@Lelwani
 Ja, dass mit dem Riechen ist wirklich krass geworden. Ich dachte immer mein Riechkolben ist kaputt aber dem ist nicht so. Und jetzt verstehe ich auch was die Leute immer meinten nach einem Abend Bar würden sie die kompletten Klamotten waschen. Das hat man als Raucher nie nachvollziehen können. 

 MfG


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2014)

Wow, als Nichtraucher ist das hier echt komisch zu lesen. Als erstes:

RESPEKT euch allen! Dies hier ist ja schon eine Art von Selbsthilfegruppe. Ich habe bisher nicht viel von eben diesen gehalten, aber in erster Linie, weil ich damit nichts anzufangen wusste. Dieser Erfahrungsaustausch hier, ist aber echt spannend. 
Dieses darüber reden, ist wirklich der zweite Schritt zur Besserung. Der erste dürfte sein, sich überhaupt einen Problem / einer Schwäche bewusst zu werden und sich hier zu melden.

Ich finde das echt super und ich bin wirklich nicht leicht zu beeindrucken.

Ich bin ein eher gefühlskalter Mensch, deshalb wäge ich immer alles objektiv ab und werte es. Vielleicht bin ich deshalb auch nie auf derartige Rauschmittel angesprungen. Ich habe um meinen besten Kumpel besser zu verstehen, mal extra ein paar Monate immer mitgeraucht, wenn er geraucht hat. Irgendwann wurde es mir zu doof und ich habe eine gerade geöffnete Packung einfach in in eine Pappiermülltonne geworfen. Was denkt ihr ist dann wohl passiert? Mein Kumpel hat sich aufgeregt und sie sich geholt. Krass! Gut, die war komplett sauber, aber diese Geste allein... für mich unbegreiflich. Das hat dann final dafür gesorgt, dass ich mich als Nichtraucher bestätigt fühle.
Ich bin damals wie heute irgendwie nicht in der Lage, dieses Verlangen nachzuvollziehen.

Verhält sich das nicht wie mit anderen Dingen, z B. Essen? Ich esse leidenschaftlich gern gegrilltes, in Massen! Ich lasse den Grill dennoch im Winter in der Garage, einfach weil es so üblich ist. Also obwohl ich gern würde, mache ich es einfach nicht, weil ich es nicht sinnvoll finde. Ist das beim rauchen auch so? Falls ja, wieso kommen so wenige davon weg?


----------



## Lelwani (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Weil das rauchen ansich 2 suchten in einer is. Klingt ziemlich blöde 

1. die körperliche sucht 
2. die psychische sucht

Essen is in dem sinne ja keine sucht man macht es gerne weils schmeckt aber du "musst" halt nich immer gegrilltes essen , beim rauchen is das schon anderes du kriegst halt richtig nen rappel wenn du mal keine kippen mehr hast wirst unruhig , aggressiv,leicht reizbar.

Meiner erfahrung nach is die schlimmste sucht an den kippen wirklich die geistige , die körperliche is ziemlich schnell abgelegt.
Man muss nich rauchen als raucher redet man sich das bloß ein meint es ginge einem danach besser. nur tuts das nich


----------



## Keksdose12 (5. Mai 2014)

Jetzt mal eine frage wer von euch hat in der jugend angefangen zu rauchen und konnte dann einfach nichtmehr aufhören ?


----------



## watercooled (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich würde mich zu den Wochenendrauchern zählen. Ich habe wenn ich mal etwas trinke gegen später öfters mal das Bedürfnis eine zu rauchen.
Das beschränkt sich aber auf allerhöchstens 5 Zigaretten am Wochenende. Unter der Woche habe ich auch 0 Bedürfnis danach.

Was ich jedoch aktiv (vlt jeden 2. Tag, am Wochenende mehr) rauche wäre Shisha.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich rauche zwar noch aber habe mittlerweile mein Umfeld stark eingeschränkt. Im Auto rauche ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr und in der Wohnung seit ca. 5 Jahren


----------



## X2theZ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

14 jahre lang gequalmt - ca. 15 stk/tag.

aufgehört haben meine freundin und ich mit silvester 2013 wegen kinderwunsch.
da ist auch schon der hund begraben. jeder der aufhören will, sollte seinen ganz persönlichen grund finden, warum er wirklich aufhören will.
hab mich zwar - rein um sicher zugehen - selbst mit nikotinpflaster 2-3 wochen unterstützt, aber nach 4-6 wochen war das "rauchverlangen",
das man als raucher hat, weg. natürlich denkt man immer wieder daran und hat das gefühl, dass es einen das restliche leben begleiten wird - 
vor allem, wenn man jemand mit dem glimmstängel sieht, oder es riecht. 

hatte es ja die jahre zurvor auch schon ein paar mal probiert. mit für mich zurecht gelegten begründungen wie "einfach so", "wegen der gesundheit",
"des geldes wegen"... und schließlich hab ich dann einen grund gefunden, bei dem es mir "leicht" fiel aufzuhören (siehe oben).
natürlich sind geld und vor allem gesundheit ganz gewichtige und richtige gründe, aber wenns einem perönlich nicht wichtig genug ist, kann man sich
auf den kopf stellen. no chance... 
wahrscheinlich würd ich auch noch rauchen, wenn die packung auch € 6,- kostet. und die gesundheit ist den meisten menschen erst dann wichtig genug,
wenn sie krank sind.

für alle die es wirklich schaffen wollen:
findet EUREN grund!

die ganzen alternativ-therapien will ich überhaupt nicht schlecht reden. wem akupunktur, hand-auflegen, bachblüten oder hokuspokus hilft. warum nicht!?
solange es einem bei der raucherentwöhnung hilft, ist es scheißegal, welche methode es ist. hauptsache es hilft.


----------



## Lexx (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine frage wer von euch hat in der Jugend angefangen zu rauchen und konnte dann einfach nichtmehr aufhören ?


Ich.

Ok, um die 30 habe ich ein paar Jahre pausiert.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine frage wer von euch hat in der jugend angefangen zu rauchen und konnte dann einfach nichtmehr aufhören ?


 Ich hab mit 14,5 Jahren angefangen und mit genau 20 Jahren aufgehört. Das reicht mir für mein restliches Leben


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Ich rauche ab und zu Shisha, aber Kippen kann ich nicht verstehen, es schmeckt ja nichtmal gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



> für alle die es wirklich schaffen wollen:
> findet EUREN grund!


 Ist schon klar. Ich hatte da schon ein anders Laster und konnte es auch so schlagartig bleiben lassen nachdem der Groschen gefallen war.


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

ich hab mit 16 angefangen, und dann bis 35 geraucht, meist so ne schachtel am tag
iaufgehört ahb ich september 2011
so in 2003 hatte ich schonmal für ein jahr aufgehört,
dann war ich der meinung: am wochenende kann man ja
so ging das 6 wochen, dann war ich auf nem festival, und hab da 3 tage morgens schon geraucht, 
war aber der meinung: am montag wird nicht geraucht
-> pustekuchen, wieder 7-8 jahre geraucht seitdem

mein vater hat auch mehrmals jahrelang aufgehört gehabt,
derzeit raucht er auch wieder seit jahren nicht, diesmal hälts vermutlich

als ich in 2011 aufgehört hab, hatte ich schon jahrelang massiv husten, hab mentholzigaretten geraucht,
habe gleichzeitig, eigentlich paar wochen vorher, komplett aufgehört alkohol zu trinken,
schätze, dasses solang hält, wie ich keinen alkohol trinke,
wär ich betrunken, hätt ich vermutlich auch schnell ne flöte im mund,

die zigaretten wären dann aber das kleinere problem,
von alkohol bin ich genau so süchtig, wie von zigaretten,
hab ich jahrelang als schlafmittel benutzt


----------



## rhalin (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Bin auch stolzer Ex-Raucher 
Habe etwa 15 Jahre lang geraucht , in der Ferienarbeit als Jugendlicher angefangen, mit 14 Jahren etwa.
Habe dann immer so eine halbe Schachtel täglich konsumiert.
1997 kamen dann ein paar Sachen zusammen, Vater gestorben und ein komisches Gewächs auf der Haut das wegoperiert werden musste aber gutartig war, puh.....
Naja das habe ich dann zum Anlass genommen mit dieser sinnlosen Geldverschwendung und Gesundheitsgefährdung Schluss zu machen.
Habe von einem auf den anderen Tag aufgehört, Schachtel leer geraucht und Schluss.
Dachte dann sicher 2-3 Wochen ich müsste sterben und hab mich nach der Arbeit ins Bett gepackt um nicht in Versuchung zu kommen loszurennen und Kippen zu kaufen.
Seitdem habe ich keine Zigarette mehr angefasst und es stört mich auch nicht wenn in der Nähe jemand raucht.
Also schön ist das natürlich nicht aber ich bekomme deshalb kein Rauchverlangen oder so.
Die Stinkeklamotten wenn man mal bei einem Starkraucher zu Gast war tun ein übriges.
Kann nur jedem wünschen das er es schafft davon loszukommen, es lohnt sich sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sehr 
Keine gelben Finger, keine gelbe Tapete, keine Stinkeklamotten und Küsse schmecken auch besser 
Geldersparnis kommt dazu, wenn ich heute so die Zigarettenpreise sehe.......

Also packt es an , ihr schafft es !!!!!


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Geldersparnis, auch ne große Sache. Ich habs mal für mich durchgerechnet:

5,5 Jahre * 365 Tage = 2007,5 Tage, sagen wir mal 2000 Tage

2000 * 8 Zigaretten am Tag = 16.000 Zigaretten die ich nach der Rechnung in meinem Leben geraucht habe. Und ich wette es sind sogar noch mehr, auf Partys ging auch mal ne Schachtel durch. Ich kann mir schon denken wie meine Lunge aussieht.

Damals kostete eine Schachtel noch 3,5 Euro, drin waren 23 Kippen. Also:

16.000 / 23 = 695, 65 Schachteln, runden wir mal auf 700 Schachteln auf.

700 * 3,5 Euro = 2450 Euro die ich verballert hab. Traurig irgendwie, und dabei hab ich noch vergleichsweise wenig geraucht 


Übrigens, einen Vorteil gab es noch als ich aufgehört habe. Ich hatte vorher chronische Atemwegserkrankungen. Seitdem ich aufgehört habe, war ich kein einziges mal mehr erkältet, da bin ich echt froh drum


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich war auch Raucher, mit 13 oder 14 so richtig angefangen. Dann mit 26 aufgehört - schlagartig, von heute auf morgen, ohne Hilfsmittel. Jetzt sind es schon über 8 Jahre als Nichtraucher. Mich hat es einfach genervt, dass die Tabaksteuer ständig angehoben wurde mit Begründung: Das soll dazu bewegen aufzuhören... und sonstigen Bullshit, den die Heuchler von Politikern erzählen und dabei hoffen, dass weiterhin genug rauchen. Na ja, jedenfalls habe ich denen den Gefallen getan. Wenn ich weiß was heute eine Schachtel kostet, bin ich froh, dass es so einfach war aufzuhören.


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

oje, bei mir warens dann wohl eher 7000 schachteln (knappe 20jahre x 365tage, eine am tag)


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich selber rauche nicht aber ich hab nen Kollegen, der hat ne ziemlich drastische Methode gewählt um aufzuhören. Er hat eine Woche lang jeden Tag so viele hintereinander durchgezogen, bis er sich ausgekotzt hat. Nach der einen Woche fand er den Geschmack von Kippen so dermaßen wiederlich, dass er quasi gezwungen war aufzuhören. Ist bestimmt schon 15 Jahre rauchfrei.


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

als ich in berlin gewohnt hab, haben zwei so vietnamesische schmuggelzigarettendealer nen contest veranstaltet, wer von beiden mehr kippen in kürzester zeit runterschloten kann,
einer ist draufgegangen, nikotinvergiftung
stand jedenfalls in der zeitung


----------



## Affliction (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zu meinem 14. geb angefangen mit dem mist. Seit zwei jahren steht für mich fest, dass ich zu meinem 34. aufhöre (ist kommendes sylvester). 20 jahre reich wohl dicke für rin leben aus. Mein problem ist nur: ich will eigentlich nicht aufhören. Ich treibe schon immer regelmäßig sport, fühle mich wohl und rauche gern. Dazu kommt das ich nur 8-10 kippen am tag drehe. Ich hoffe das die 20 jahre für mich grund genug sind dann durch zu halten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine frage wer von euch hat in der jugend angefangen zu rauchen und konnte
> dann einfach nichtmehr aufhören ?


 C'est moi.
Mit 15 oder 16 war's. Ja, der 'Gruppenzwang' man(n) will ja unbedingt auch _*cool*_ sein...  Heute sage ich: So'n Quatsch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Letztlich muss es jeder für sich entscheiden und sicherlich würde man scheinheilig Geld sparen aber auf der anderen Seite auch wieder " Sinn frei " verheizen. Wenn muss man alles im Leben so durchrechnen, sei es die Wohnung, Auto, Urlaub usw. ... Ich will es damit sicherlich nicht gut heißen nur bleibt es eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Jeder der es schafft ein Laster zu besiegen verdient meine Hochachtung


----------



## Beam39 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich rauche nicht und hab auch noch nie geraucht, allerdings finde ich das Thema Rauchen an sich wirklich interessant. Da ich als Nichtraucher die Gelüste der Raucher nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann interessieren mich oft diverse Dinge die auf den ersten Blick völlig belanglos erscheinen..

Wie zum Beispiel "Die Kippe nach dem Essen". Beobachte ich extremst oft und ich hör jedesmal das man sich auf die Kippe nach dem Essen besonders freut - so sehr dass man sich im Winter sogar den Arsch abfriert. Ich möchte dann nicht direkt fragen was genau diese Zigarette bewirkt weil das dann schnell so rüberkommt als wäre ich so ein alter nichtrauchender Nörgler der den Moralapostel spielt, möchte ich dabei gar nicht.

Ich find das Verhaltensmuster nur wahnsinnig interessant und es ist bei jedem Raucher identisch, deswegen frag ich mal hier. 

Was bewirkt denn die Zigarette nach dem Essen? Schmeckt die Zigarette dann? Oder wirkt das Nikotin, oder was auch immer, dann am Besten?

Ich hab für mich mal nen Selbstest gemacht und ne Woche gekifft um zu verstehen wieso Leute abhängig davon werden und wieso der Körper so sehr danach gelüstet. Dabei konnte ich feststellen das man sich eben jene Wirkung des THC' s so extremst vorstellt das man den nächsten Joint gar nicht mehr erwarten kann. Irgendwann meint man man seie ohne die Wirkung des THC' s total unruhig obwohl das überhaupt nicht der Fall ist..

Gleicht dieses Gefühl dem gleichen wie beim Rauchen?


BTW: Ja, es war tatsächlich ein Selbsttest und ich bin in der Lage sowas an mir durchzuführen. Ich hab einen ziemlich starken Willen und lasse mich nicht von Gelüsten leiten. Ich hab auch mal nen halbes Jahr probeweise jedes Wochenende exzessiv getrunken und konnte einen gewissen Alkoholdurst verspüren der sich nach paar Tagen des Saufens eingestellt hat. Heute trinke ich im Monat wenns hochkommt nen Bier - wenn überhaupt, und ich fühle mich so absolut gut.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Die Zigarette nach dem Essen kannst du mit dem Verdauungsschluck vergleichen, ich denke das kommt gefühlt aufs Selbe hinaus. Ich hab damals auch sehr gerne eine nach dem Essen geraucht ^^ Rauchen verringert den Blutdruck und nach einem Essen ist der Körper ordentlich in fahrt da der das Essen nun verdauen muss. Mit einer Zigarette kommt man ein bisschen zur Ruhe 



> Gleicht dieses Gefühl dem gleichen wie beim Rauchen?



Ich habe nie gekifft oder andere harte Drogen genommen, daher kann ich das nicht direkt vergleichen. Fakt ist aber, dass man natürlich abhängig ist. Einen "kick" gibt einem das Rauchen nicht, es ist eher eine Art um den Körper ruhig zu stellen. Der fängt nämlich nach einer gewissen Zeit an zu nerven, bei mir waren es folgende Symptome: Kribbeln in den Fingern und im Bauch, schwitzige Hände, Unkonzentriertheit, erhöhte Reizbarkeit. Das hört sich jetzt schlimmer an als es in Wirklichkeit war, aber diese Symptome möchte man natürlich nicht haben, daher stellt man den Körper zufrieden.


----------



## Affliction (6. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> deswegen frag ich mal hier.  Was bewirkt denn die Zigarette nach dem Essen? :


    Das ist wie der kräuter nach nem gänsebraten, Nur ohne alkohol und ohne gesicht zu verziehen. Dazu regt es die verdauung an und man hat nicht mehr das "vollgefressene" gefühl.
In dem fall, schmeckt die zigarette tatsächlich.


----------



## X2theZ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Geldersparnis



dieses "durchrechnen" wollte ich eigentlich nie für mich machen, aber jetzt hats mich auch interessiert ^^

seit dem 16. lebensjahr bis zum 30. = 14 jahre
15 zigaretten/tag * 365 * 14 = 76.650 zigaretten 
20 stück/packung: 76.650/20 = 3832,5 packungen
als ich mit dem rauchen begonnen hab, kostete eine packung marlboro etwa ATS 25,- das sind umgerechnet etwa EUR 2,-
heutzutage kostet bei uns eine packung im schnitt 4,- (zumindest die marke, die ich zum schluss geraucht hab, kostet jetzt 4,20)
also geh ich mal von einem durchschnittspreis von EUR 3,- aus für eine packung 
3832,5 * 3 = 11.497,50 ~ *11.500,-*  WHOTTHEFUCK

aber wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben hab, ging es mir perönlich nicht um die kohle.
ich spar mir auch nicht das geld auf die seite, das ich jetzt fürs rauchen ausgeben würde. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Letztlich muss es jeder für sich entscheiden und sicherlich würde man scheinheilig Geld sparen aber auf der anderen Seite auch wieder " Sinn frei " verheizen. Wenn muss man alles im Leben so durchrechnen, sei es die Wohnung, Auto, Urlaub usw. ... Ich will es damit sicherlich nicht gut heißen nur bleibt es eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Jeder der es schafft ein Laster zu besiegen verdient meine Hochachtung


 
natürlich gibt man das geld anders aus. aber die geschätzten ~ EUR 500,- die ich mir bis jetzt erspart hab, merk ich schon am konto.
"sinn frei" ist natürlich ein dehnbarer begriff. aber ganz ehrlich: die kohle für was anderes auszugeben, kann gar nicht sinnfreier sein, als fürs rauchen auszugeben ^^
es sei denn man verbrennt die scheine direkt 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Was bewirkt denn die Zigarette nach dem Essen? Schmeckt die Zigarette dann? Oder wirkt das Nikotin, oder was auch immer, dann am Besten?


 
bei mir hatte diese den kosenamen "verdauungs-tschick" ^^
also wie bereits genannt, hat diese zigarette - zumindest gefühlt - bei der verdauung geholfen und man hatte ein "angenehmeres" sättigungsgefühl, vergleichbar mit einem verdauungs-schnapps


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Am schwersten viel es mir letztes Jahr auf einem OpenAir Festival. Da ist man eh unvernünftig, warum also auch nicht rauchen? Ich wollte das unbedingt auch in solch einer schwierigen Situation schaffen, um zu wissen das ich es kann wenn ich will.  Ich habe für mich entschieden das ich evtl. es nicht ausschließen kann in solchen Situationen eine zu rauchen allerdings erst dann wenn ich für mich ausschließen kann, dass sich das nicht mehr in den Alltag einschleicht.

 MfG


----------



## JaniZz (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe seit dem 15 Lebensjahr mindestens 10 kippen geraucht und bin jetzt 23.
Habe immer Fußball gespielt, war auf vielen Partys wo man mal 1 1/2 Schachteln geraucht hat und habe es zwischendurch auch nie richtig versucht auf zu hören, weil ich einfach keinen Grund finden konnte. 
Seit Oktober 2013 habe ich.aufgehört von heute auf morgen. Anlass war, dass ich immer öfters erkältet war und mir die Zigarette einfach nicht mehr geschmeckt hat.
Inzwischen ist ja etwas zeit vergangen und leider erwische ich mich immer öfters dabei am Wochenende beim Bierchen zu qualmen. Geht jetzt seit 1 Monat so und merke das dass verlangen im Alltag immer größer wird.
Mittlerweile freue ich mich immer richtig auf das nächste Bier, damit ich qualmen kann.
So richtig bewusst wurde mir das jetzt wieder, weil ich den thread hier gelesen habe.
Ich muss mir jetzt mal wieder im a treten und vllt mal das Bier weglassen. 

Danke für diesen thread, sehr interessant und hat mir mal wieder die Augen geöffnet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich hab in 14 Jahren wohl an die 20000€ verraucht, aber die Zeit war nicht durchgehend. 
Momentan gebe ich pro Monat 150-200€ für Kippen aus. 

Angefangen habe ich mit 18,5 Jahren, da ich nach der Musterung eine Zigarette brauchte. 
Nach ein paar Jahren hatte ich keine Lust mehr und hab 1,5 Jahre nichts geraucht, danach hatte ich wieder Lust, aber nach weiteren 1,5 Jahren brauchte ich die Kohle unbedingt und erst nach 1,5 Jahren konnte ich es mir wieder leisten. 
Damals habe ich zusammen mit meiner Ex aufgehört und die hat da extrem genervt und ich hab ihr gesagt, dass ich wieder anfange, sobald sie wieder anfängt, obwohl ich kein Problem mit dem Entzug hatte. 

Die 5 Monate Pause hatte ich vor ca. 4 Jahren, aber dann wurde es kompliziert und ich hab wieder angefangen. 
Mein Suchtproblem ist eigentlich Stress, aber nicht, weil ich nach einer Zigarette entspannter bin, denn ich bin immer knapp auf 180, sondern weil ich oft die 10min Urlaub von dem ganzen Blödsinn brauche. 

Um aufzuhören brauche ich also eine Ersatzbefriedigung, aber dafür fehlt es mir an "belastbarem Material". 
Für meinen großen Plan sollte ich aber sowieso aufhören, denn ich will mit 60 wie 40 aussehen, damit ich noch 20jährige klar machen kann.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Hahahaha... 
Du weißt was du willst. 

 p.s.: Das heißt dann wohl das bei den damaligen iPhone Diskussionen bei Dir Dauerrauchen angesagt war? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Nö, das war wie in der Arbeit.


----------



## BertB (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Am schwersten viel es mir letztes Jahr auf einem OpenAir Festival. Da ist man eh unvernünftig, warum also auch nicht rauchen? Ich wollte das unbedingt auch in solch einer schwierigen Situation schaffen, um zu wissen das ich es kann wenn ich will.  Ich habe für mich entschieden das ich evtl. es nicht ausschließen kann in solchen Situationen eine zu rauchen allerdings erst dann wenn ich für mich ausschließen kann, dass sich das nicht mehr in den Alltag einschleicht.
> 
> MfG


 
wie gesagt, festival hat mich nach nem jahr rauchfrei wieder für jahre drangebracht,
drei tage schon morgens graucht -> aus die maus

und was verknüpfung mit bier angeht, und man sich freut aufs bier, wegen der kippe,
typisch sowas, und nicht ungefährlich als suchtmechanismus

kumpel von mir hat beschlossen, er hört auf zu rauchen, außer halt joints, weil mit kiffen wollte er nicht aufhören,
letztendlich hat er dann soviel joints geraucht, wie vorher kippen, wegen der nikotinsucht,
schwache dinger, aber trotzdem wohl kaum eine verbesserung, lol
toller selbstbetrug, und ihm wars selber klar
ich glaub, der macht das heute noch so


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

In den Zeiten als Nichtraucher wusste ich nie, wann mein Kaffee die passende Temperatur hatte, da er nach dem Ausdämpfen immer ideal war. 
Da saß ich dann im Kaffeehaus und hatte keine Ahnung, wann ich meinen Kaffee trinken kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



X2theZ schrieb:


> natürlich gibt man das geld anders aus. aber die geschätzten ~ EUR 500,- die ich mir bis jetzt erspart hab, merk ich schon am konto.
> "sinn frei" ist natürlich ein dehnbarer begriff. aber ganz ehrlich: die kohle für was anderes auszugeben, kann gar nicht sinnfreier sein, als fürs rauchen auszugeben ^^
> es sei denn man verbrennt die scheine direkt



Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das man es nur so anwenden kann wenn man ohne Ersatzbefriedigung durch das Loch kommt und an das was war darf man eh nicht denken. Natürlich wäre es am Besten man würde keinem Laster frönen was der Gesundheit abträglich ist.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich, morgens rauchen fand ich schon immer eklig. 
 Hab i. d. R. meine erste immer erst ab 12 Uhr mittags geraucht.

 MfG


----------



## JaniZz (6. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> und was verknüpfung mit bier angeht, und man sich freut aufs bier, wegen der kippe,
> typisch sowas, und nicht ungefährlich als suchtmechanismus
> 
> kumpel von mir hat beschlossen, er hört auf zu rauchen, außer halt joints, weil mit kiffen wollte er nicht aufhören,
> ...



Ist ja das selbe in grün  
Ich denke auch das es die sache nur schlimmer macht. 
Purer selbst betrug.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



BertB schrieb:


> die zigaretten wären dann aber das kleinere problem,
> von alkohol bin ich genau so süchtig, wie von zigaretten,
> hab ich jahrelang als schlafmittel benutzt


Auch sehr gefährlich. Mit Alkohol hatte ich nie Probleme, weil wenn ich richtig gesoffen habe es mir am nächsten Tag immer sehr schlecht ging. Dann habe ich länger eine Pause gemacht.
Vertrage nicht viel Alkohol, auch wegen Medikamenten welche ich nehmen muß.

Früher habe ich noch gekifft wie ein Bekloppter, aber das zum Glück sein gelassen, vor allem weil ich Vater bin.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Geldersparnis, auch ne große Sache. Ich habs mal für mich durchgerechnet:
> 
> 5,5 Jahre * 365 Tage = 2007,5 Tage, sagen wir mal 2000 Tage
> 
> ...


Bei mir sind es 3* Packungen Vanelle Tabak + 3 Packungen Spezial Blättchen die Woche ~ 20 Euro * 4= 80 Euro*12= 960 Euro im Jahr. 

Sagen wir 1000 Euro das mal 23 Jahre wären 23000 Euro.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich, morgens rauchen fand ich schon immer eklig.
> Hab i. d. R. meine erste immer erst ab 12 Uhr mittags geraucht.
> 
> MfG


Damit hatte ich keine Probleme... gleich nach dem aufstehen einen angesteckt. Besondes morgens ist "Schmacht" bei mir am größten. Gerade wenn man Kaffee trinkt.

Aber ich habe immer auf dem Balkon geraucht. Auch um meine Frau und meinen Sohn vor dem Qualm zu schützen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Gibt es hier noch welche im Forum die es erfolgreich geschafft haben mit dem rauchen aufzuhören?
> ...


 

Moin,

bin seit 30. April 3 Jahre Rauchfrei! 

Ist mehr oder weniger Kopfsache. Man muss es einfach wollen.

Ist aber schon mal ne Falsche Einstellung es nur zu probieren. Da kann es nur Schief gehen. Entweder du machst es Richtig, oder du lässt es!


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Ich hatte extra probieren geschrieben weil ich es nicht ausschließen kann das es nicht funktioniert. Und weil ich bereits mehrere Versuche hinter mit habe.
Wenn man schreibt "ich höre auf jeden Fall auf" und es klappt nicht ist es genauso schlecht.

Aber Glückwunsch das du es schon 3 Jahre geschafft hast!


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Danke danke. Hoffentlich packst du das auch.



> Ich hatte extra probieren geschrieben weil ich es nicht ausschließen kann das es nicht funktioniert


 Das liest sich wie ein Halb Leeres Glas. Du musst überzeugt sein, das es klappt. Von daher reine Einstellungssache.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Jau das hoffe ich auch. Ist teilweise schon sehr hart, gerade morgens.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

 genauso wie die Kippe danach! 

Rauchen ist nur eine blöde Angewohnheit, die man sich auch wieder abgewöhnen kann.


----------



## crae (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Um hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum Besten zu geben. Mein Vater hat ungefähr 30 Jahre geraucht. Er hat wie alle klein angefangen und zum Schluss 2-3 Schachteln am Tag geraucht. Schon als ich noch ein Kind war hat er geraucht (nach einer kurzen Pause nach meiner Geburt) und es wurde immer schlimmer. Am Ende hat er sehr schlecht Luft bekommen, war in einer dermaßen schlechten Verfassung - bis er irgendwann eine Bypass-Operation hatte.

Von da an sollte sich das ändern, was es auch 4 Wochen getan hat. Dann hat er wieder angefangen, die sauteuere, lebensnotwendige Operation war also für die Katz. Er ist dann 1 Jahr später gestorben, es waren zwar noch mehr Faktoren im Spiel, aber das Rauchen hat ihn schon wirklich zusammengerichtet....Ich war 15 damals und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll war ich nicht nur traurig, sondern irgendwie auch befreit. Klar es war schon mehr als das bloße Rauchen, aber auch das hat sehr stark mit eingespielt.

Heute assoziere ich mit Rauchen dieses Erlebnis und mir ist selbst auch bewusst, welche Schäden es versucht. Wenn ich könnte würde ich es verbieten lassen, wieso tut man sich und anderen sowas an? Vielleicht kann ich mit meinen Erfahrungen helfen andere vom Rauchen abzuhalten, dann hätte es noch was gutes.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn man mal rechnet:

1 Schachtel Zigs' = 5€
Nehmen wir an, die hält für eine Woche.
Macht im Monat 5€×4=20€

Pro Jahr 20€×12=240€

Geht noch einigermaßen.

Aber 3 Schachteln pro Tag sind teuer!

15€×7= 105€
105€ pro Woche, 420€ pro Monat,
5060€ pro Jahr!


----------



## crae (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Jap 240 Euro im Jahr um sich und andere damit zu vergiften - isses total wert. Mir ist schon klar das manche Leute rauchen beruhigt, aber irgendwann eben nicht mehr, dann ist es nur noch ne Sucht. Von daher erst gar nicht anfangen, es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

Man schadet sich und anderen, da geht überhaupt nichts in Ordnung. Außerdem isses schlecht für die Umwelt. Weiso stellt man den Leuten Gift hin und die bezahlen sogar dafür sich das zu vereinnahmen, wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand?

An alle die aufhören wollen: Versucht es mit Süßigkeiten, kein Scheiß, jedesmal, wenn ihr eine rauchen wollt es eine Schokonuss oder sowas. Ok man muss halt drauf achten, dass man genug Sport macht, aber es hilft wirklich. Der Vater meines besten Kumpels ist so weg gekommen, er hat zu seiner "besten" Zeit 4 Schachteln geraucht.

mfg, crae


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*



crae schrieb:


> Weiso stellt man den Leuten Gift hin und die bezahlen sogar dafür sich das zu vereinnahmen, wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand?


 
du kannst nicht alle raucher so verunglimpfen. die menschheit durchläuft in ihrem ganzen bestehen immer wieder lernprozesse. DAS sollte einem bewusst sein - hinsichtlich menschenverstand und so...

als ich noch ein kleiner junge war (in den 80er jahren) war rauchen einfach bestandteil der gesellschaft. wer es sich leisten konnte und mit der mode gehen wollte, hat geraucht.
da hat sich noch keine sau um folgeschäden und schon gar nicht um schäden durch passivrauchen gekümmert!
massive werbekampagnen waren an der tagesordnung (tv, formel 1, ... wer sich noch erinnern kann ^^)

aber - wir haben gelernt - rauchen ist sehr schädlich. als das rauchen so richtig in mode kam und salonfähig wurde, hat man einfach noch nicht auf medizinische langzeitstudien zurückgreifen können.
aber dem nicht genug, hat sich vater-staat nebenbei ebenfalls eine abhänigigkeit geschaffen. die steuereinnahmen durch die tabakindustrie sind nur schwer aus dem budgethaushalt wegzudenken.
zumindest wenn diese schlagartig wegfallen würden, wäre das wirtschaftlich ein supergau (folgen und wirtschaftliche zusammenhänge lasse ich jetzt an dieser stelle mal weg).
also gib diesem komplexen und äußerst sensiblen system etwas zeit.
dass die einzelnen personen, die noch süchtig sind, an und für sich keine zeit haben, ihre gesundheit länger zu strapazieren ist klar. leider eine traurige zwickmühle.

also nicht alle raucher über einen kamm scheren und als blöd hinstellen. wie gesagt, zu meiner kindheit war es einfach das normalste auf der welt.
wer heutzutage mit dem derzeitigen wissensstand im vollen bewusstsein zu rauchen beginnt, hat schon eher deiner aussage entsprechend ein gewisses 'defizit an gesundem menschenverstand'


----------



## BertB (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

also in den 80er jahren war eigentlich auch schon klar, dass es krebserregend ist und alles,
aber normaler wars schon,
als ich ´97 angefangen habe zu studieren, durfte man in der uni noch rauchen,
in den 70er jahren anscheinend während der vorlesung

bin selbst jahrgang 76

was den gesunden menschenverstand angeht,
der existiert durchaus, aber meistens steht er nicht an oberster stelle, was handlungsentscheidungen angeht
das emotionale steht weit höher, auch wenn viele sich was anderes in die tasche lügen

und süchte verdrehen eh die wahrnehmung


----------



## crae (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

Natürlich wusste man es zu Anfang auch, es war halt in der Gesellschaft ander integriert. Wieso auch immer.
Aber mein Vater hat erst irgendwann in den späten 90igern angefangen, spätestens da wurde es schon mehr "verschmäht". Ich habs halt hautnah erlebt. Als mein toller Vater druchgedreht ist, weil er keine Kippen mehr hatte und meine Mutter noch in der Arbeit war (er war unteranderem durchs Rauchen nicht mehr fähig zu arbeiten --> Frührenter). Er hat, als ich ein Kind war meine Spardosen aufgebrochen und ist dann vor zum Kramerladen (ja sowas gabs damals noch^^) und ich stand da....Teilweise hat er drinnen geraucht, das war ganz schlimm. Am Ende ist er nur noch dagelegen und hat vor sich hin vegetiert und nur noch von Kaffe und Zigaretten gelebt. Er hatte dann eine By-Pass-OP, er hat dannach immer noch nicht aufgehört. Kurz dannach ist er gestorben.

Also verzeih mir, wenn ich Raucher hasse. Gebe ich ganz ehrlich zu. Saufen ist die eine Sache, aber wer nicht den nötigen Respekt und die nötige Disziplin hat, dass er sich selbst nicht schadet, aber auch anderen und der Umwelt nicht schadet...dem gehört es nicht anders. Ich wünsche allen Rauchern Lungenkrebs. Ist mein ernst, sich selbst schaden ist das eine - anderen, das ist das ander. 

Und das man sich überhaupt überlegt sich Stoffe wie Teer zu inhalieren - wie kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee? Weils cool ist? Was ist daran cool, hmm? Wie cool ist es Geld rauszuschmeißen und sich selbst Stück für Stück umzubringen? Und dafür auch noch bezahlen? Und nicht zu kanpp...

Da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln und mich abwenden, Raucher wiedern mich wirklich an und ich wünsche ihnen wirklich den Tod, jedenfalls denen, die sich nicht bessern wollen. Wer sich bessern will, dem helfe ich gerne und dem helfen andere auch gerne. Ist mir scheiß egal was ihr hier sagt oder für Argumente bringt, ihr könnt es euch sparen. Ich hab es wie gesagt (wahrscheinlich anders als ihr) selbst miterlebt, wie es einen Menschen zerstören kann. Und es war auch ein tiefer Schnitt in mein Leben. Es ist eine Droge und Drogen sollte man verbieten. Gesunder Meschenverstand greift nicht immer, das ist mir klar, aber irgendwo ist die Grenze und was man damit alles kaputt macht.

Abschließend bleibt mir zu sagen, dass es mir leid tut, falls ich euch jetzt erschlagen habe damit (besonders wenn ihr selbst Raucher seid), aber das ist meine Meinung und die Pro-Argumente sind nun wirklich rar gesät oder gar nicht vorhanden. Ich möchte damit auch keinen direkt angreifen, auch wenn es sich so anhört, ich möchte nur meine Meinung unterstreichen, auch wenn es verbal sehr gewaltsam geschieht.

mfg, crae


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weg mit dem Glimmstängel - der Nichtraucherthread oder für alle die es werden wollen!*

mein beileid - und mit diesen erfahrung kann ich deine haltung verstehen.

hab das mit der unkenntnis der gesellschaft über die gesundheitsschädliche wirkung von zigaretten zur damaligen zeit vielleicht falsch formuliert.
besser gesagt: man wurde damals auf keinen fall vom rauchen abgehalten bzw. wurde auf die schädlichen inhaltsstoffe nicht explizit hingewiesen.
im gegenteil. man wurde dazu verleitet. wie vorhin genannt: zb. durch werbung.
heutzutage wird es komplett anders kommuniziert, was der glimmstängel mit einem körper wirklich anstellt. und das ist ja auch nur gut so.
damit meinte ich halt diesen "lernprozess".


----------

